# Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice



## Superbadbrutha

Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history. 

Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.

The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine. 

CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead. 

"Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.

Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading. 

During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement. 

Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender. 

In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote. 





__





						Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
					





					www.msn.com
				




The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.

This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party. 

Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


----------



## Canon Shooter

It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


----------



## TNHarley

She will have a problem getting respect. She can blame biden and his divisive, racist and sexist comment.


----------



## struth

Maybe they had some place to be.

Most rational people don’t think it’s that big a deal that a black person and a women can be a judge 

apparently that’s sort of new thinking to the demaklan party


----------



## Stashman

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Seems to me you that you support any black regardless of what they do. Pathetic! Pretty much makes you a racist doesn't it?


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.


"She is black! Therefore, if you dont like her politics, you are racist!"
The irony is, that mentality is racist as fuck.
You really need to grow up, man. Seriously.


----------



## Mr Natural

Petty assholes.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TNHarley said:


> She will have a problem getting respect. She can blame biden and his divisive, racist and sexist comment.



The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her. 

The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.

Give it a try!


----------



## Ralph Norton

I have no problem with any of the questioning but, as for the walk out, it was petty and classless.


----------



## Stashman

Golfing Gator said:


> The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her.
> 
> The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.
> 
> Give it a try!


We've already seen how she rules.


----------



## struth

Stashman said:


> Seems to me you that you support any black regardless of what they do. Pathetic! Pretty much makes you a racist doesn't it?


this is not true.  He regularly attacks minorities that are free and off the demaklan plantation


----------



## TNHarley

I


Golfing Gator said:


> The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her.
> 
> The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.
> 
> Give it a try!


Im just saying.. Biden really fucked up when he said that.
She will always have that following her.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her.
> 
> The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.
> 
> Give it a try!


she’s not a new judge…you can read her opinions already


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Wormy disrespectful magaturd douchebag senators gonna disrespect. And that's why they get no respect in kind. Fuck em.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TNHarley said:


> I
> 
> Im just saying.. Biden really fucked up when he said that.
> She will always have that following her.



Did it hang over Sandra Day O'Connor after Reagan said he was going to pick a woman for the court?


----------



## Golfing Gator

struth said:


> she’s not a new judge…you can read her opinions already



Sitting and ruling on the SCOTUS is very different than any other court and very often the Justices do not always follow their old patterns


----------



## TNHarley

Golfing Gator said:


> Did it hang over Sandra Day O'Connor after Reagan said he was going to pick a woman for the court?


I have no idea.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> Sitting and ruling on the SCOTUS is very different than any other court and very often the Justices do not always follow their old patterns


got any evidence to support this?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Stashman said:


> Seems to me you that you support any black regardless of what they do. Pathetic! Pretty much makes you a racist doesn't it?


You are showing who the racist is.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Ralph Norton said:


> I have no problem with any of the questioning but, as for the walk out, it was petty and classless.



Yeah, it is right up there close to Pelosi ripping up the copy of the SOU.  That was pretty much the pinnacle of petty and classless.


----------



## Golfing Gator

struth said:


> got any evidence to support this?



Some of us pay attention to these things.  I am not here to educate you.

Think about Roberts. He was put on a staunch Conservative based on his history but most of you do not view him that way any longer.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

TNHarley said:


> She will have a problem getting respect. She can blame biden and his divisive, racist and sexist comment.


Damn your respect, she is on the highest court in the land.  She doesn't need your stinking respect.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TNHarley said:


> I have no idea.



My point exactly.


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.


----------



## Stashman

Superbadbrutha said:


> You are showing who the racist is.


So, saying your a racist makes me a racist? Leftist logic doesn't fly with me, maybe you'd have better luck in China or N. Korea.


----------



## Harry Dresden

TNHarley said:


> I
> 
> Im just saying.. Biden really fucked up when he said that.
> She will always have that following her.


i agree....he should have kept his mouth shut and just nominated her....the guy is doddering old fool....


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.



No, he didn't. There was no evidence of that, save for the testimony of one woman who couldn't remember where or when that alleged attack actually occurred.

Only a complete fucking dolt would believe her...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Golfing Gator said:


> Did it hang over Sandra Day O'Connor after Reagan said he was going to pick a woman for the court?


it may have if he said she will be a white one....


----------



## Stashman

meaner gene said:


> Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.


There's a mountain of evidence you can't produce to back up that claim.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Harry Dresden said:


> it may have if he said she will be a white one....



so it is all about race then?


----------



## meaner gene

struth said:


> Maybe they had some place to be.
> 
> Most rational people don’t think it’s that big a deal that a black person and a women can be a judge
> 
> apparently that’s sort of new thinking to the demaklan party


Republicans have overwhelmingly appointed white men to the court.
They have only made an exception twice in their entire history. While democrats have broken the white male lock, as many times in the same administration.


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> Damn your respect, she is on the highest court in the land.  She doesn't need your stinking respect.


Then why make an OP about it, you fuckin idiot?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

struth said:


> Maybe they had some place to be.
> 
> Most rational people don’t think it’s that big a deal that a black person and a women can be a judge
> 
> apparently that’s sort of new thinking to the demaklan party.



Smfh.  You don't find it amazing that none of these historic firsts take place under the Republican Party.


----------



## TNHarley

Harry Dresden said:


> i agree....he should have kept his mouth shut and just nominated her....the guy is doddering old fool....


But that political theater is super duper important, Harry!


----------



## Failzero

I know my Congresscritter woulda GTFO , Doug LaMalfa (R) Ca. Dist 1


----------



## Golfing Gator

meaner gene said:


> Republicans have overwhelmingly appointed white men to the court.
> They have only made an exception twice in their entire history. While democrats have broken the white male lock, as many times in the same administration.



 115 justices have served on the bench.  Of those, 108 have been White men.

Seems that the Dems do not really have much room for patting themselves on their backs either.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

TNHarley said:


> "She is black! Therefore, if you dont like her politics, you are racist!"
> The irony is, that mentality is racist as fuck.
> You really need to grow up, man. Seriously.


You don't ever like the politics of black folks unless they are a boot licker like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Alan Keyes, etc. and you turn on those clowns as well if it looks as though they might win something.  Republicans are always talking about I would vote for a black man.  Funny how that changes once you get into the voting booth.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Golfing Gator said:


> so it is all about race then?


when its made about race....yes it is....


----------



## TNHarley

Golfing Gator said:


> My point exactly.


Again, im just sayin..


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Stashman said:


> We've already seen how she rules.


So why did Republicans vote her onto the Appellate Court?


----------



## Ralph Norton

meaner gene said:


> Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.


If you have evidence that he "attacked women while drunk", perhaps you should have volunteered to testify at his hearings?


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> You don't ever like the politics of black folks unless they are a boot licker like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Alan Keyes, etc. and you turn on those clowns as well if it looks as though they might win something.  Republicans are always talking about I would vote for a black man.  Funny how that changes once you get into the voting booth.


black folk politics? Lol
Goddamn dude, you are one pathetic racist.


----------



## meaner gene

Golfing Gator said:


> Sitting and ruling on the SCOTUS is very different than any other court and very often the Justices do not always follow their old patterns


You are correct.  Judges are supposed to abide by the precedent set by the high court.   While the supreme court is free to make it up as they go along.  With the exception of those who believe in Stare Decicis


----------



## Superbadbrutha

TNHarley said:


> Then why make an OP about it, you fuckin idiot?


Because I was showing how racist you right wing, republican POS truly are.  fucking moron.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

TNHarley said:


> black folk politics? Lol
> Goddamn dude, you are one pathetic racist.


Actually I am just pointing out racist like your dumb ass.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Republicans have overwhelmingly appointed white men to the court.
> They have only made an exception twice in their entire history. While democrats have broken the white male lock, as many times in the same administration.


that’s cause they don’t look at race or gender.  Clearly the party of the klan does


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> Because I was showing how racist you right wing, republican POS truly are.  fucking moron.


im not a republican. Thats fuckin gross.
You make an OP whining about the lack of respect and then say she dont need respect.
You are truly an idiot dude. No joke. You are stupid as fuck.
You cant help it and i get that. But someone has to tell you..


----------



## struth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Smfh.  You don't find it amazing that none of these historic firsts take place under the Republican Party.


what are you talking about?  The first women on the bench was appointed by a Republican.   The first African-American in Congress was a republican....

Try again plantation boy


----------



## Failzero

TNHarley said:


> black folk politics? Lol
> Goddamn dude, you are one pathetic racist.


Colored Folks is more palatable to you ?


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> Actually I am just pointing out racist like your dumb ass.


Pointing out racists by using racism? 
But i guess her skin color explains the walk outs more than partisan politics, right? Dumbfuck


----------



## Harry Dresden

Superbadbrutha said:


> Because I was showing how racist you right wing, republican POS truly are.  fucking moron.


give us a break....fucking white democrats are just as racist....only they tell you how they are not....but please just dont move in next door...


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> No, he didn't. There was no evidence of that, save for the testimony of one woman who couldn't remember where or when that alleged attack actually occurred.
> 
> Only a complete fucking dolt would believe her...


There were have a dozen other women who were never called to testify.  The FBI was limited to less than a week to do an investigation that the senate committee (lead by republicans) purposefully put draconian limits on.

It was like the 9-11 commissions limits on investigating the white house's role in the intelligence failure.


----------



## Orangecat

Meh, she's one of nine, replacing another liberal activist POS. The SCOTUS is still firmly controlled by the adults.


----------



## TNHarley

Failzero said:


> Colored Folks is more palatable to you ?


She is a leftist. Thats her politics. The OP makes it about skin color.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...



and Thomas and how Pedo Joe filibustered a black female Republican SCOTUS candidate


----------



## Failzero

TNHarley said:


> She is a leftist. Thats her politics. The OP makes it about skin color.


She is a Closet Maoist


----------



## Stashman

Superbadbrutha said:


> So why did Republicans vote her onto the Appellate Court?





Superbadbrutha said:


> So why did Republicans vote her onto the Appellate Court?


You support a pedo lover on our highest court just because she is black. You supported BLM riots that caused 2 billion dollars in damages to private business that didn't have a dog in the fight, just because they are black. You need to go an find a dictionary of what racism is. You will find you picture there.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TNHarley said:


> Again, im just sayin..



Me too.  My memory is that it was not a big deal back then.  Then again times have changed a lot since then.  the country is far more divided and full of hate for each other


----------



## Failzero

Golfing Gator said:


> Me too.  My memory is that it was not a big deal back then.  Then again times have changed a lot since then.  the country is far more divided and full of hate for each other


And no Socially Liberal /Fiscally Conservative Turd Party type will save us


----------



## Golfing Gator

meaner gene said:


> You are correct.  Judges are supposed to abide by the precedent set by the high court.   While the supreme court is free to make it up as they go along.  With the exception of those who believe in Stare Decicis



This is just my own personal opinion, but I al think most of them realize that their rulings now have so much more power and weight behind them and can impact the entire country.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

struth said:


> Maybe they had some place to be.
> 
> Most rational people don’t think it’s that big a deal that a black person and a women can be a judge
> 
> apparently that’s sort of new thinking to the demaklan party



Is she clean?  Articulate?  Biden thought it was the stuff of legends that a black could shower AND speak clearly


----------



## Donald H

A big hit against America's racism, but unfortunately it will now result in voilence against the black population in the short term. 

And at least Biden can claim some small victory as he descends into darkness and becoming not applicable anymore.

As with the Trump mistake, America has done it again with the Biden comedy act!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Failzero said:


> And no Socially Liberal /Fiscally Conservative Turd Party type will save us



You are correct, you all are far too brainwashed for anything to save us.   We will go down the toilet due to the party faithful putting party before country,


----------



## B. Kidd

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.



Horseshit!
This is as dumb as applauding and celebrating a fixed horse race.


----------



## Failzero

Golfing Gator said:


> You are correct, you all are far too brainwashed for anything to save us.   We will go down the toilet due to the party faithful putting party before country,


And Far Left & Left will initiate the Bloodshed and by time any Rightwingers retaliate The Democrat Controlled Government will put their boots on the throats of the Right Wingers and crush them without mercy .


----------



## Golfing Gator

Failzero said:


> And Far Left & Left will initiate the Bloodshed and by time any Rightwingers retaliate The Democrat Controlled Government will put their boots on the throats of the Right Wingers and crush them without mercy .



The rightwingers boot is just as big and heavy.


----------



## Failzero

Golfing Gator said:


> The rightwingers boot is just as big and heavy.


We just love to Burn Cities and take over Sections of Downtown Portland dont we


----------



## Golfing Gator

Failzero said:


> We just love to Burn Cities and take over Sections of Downtown Portland dont we



nope, but you sure do love to attack the Capital building and put up gallows outside of it.


----------



## WEATHER53

Event was ending and people began to exit
Far cry from snakeskin face Nancy standing directly behind POTUS and going thru histrionics of tearing up State of the Union.
Another hoaxed pearl clutch by lib loons. 
You got your prejudicially  nominated gift so all is well now and no more pitifully bad behavior. Right?


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> nope, but you sure do love to attack the Capital building and put up gallows outside of it.


gallows outside the Capitol are nothing new.  We hung a bunch of Demafacist there before, one famous case was when you all murdered Lincoln for freeing the slaves


----------



## meaner gene

Superbadbrutha said:


> So why did Republicans vote her onto the Appellate Court?


Not just the appellate court, but the DC Circuit, which handles US government cases, and is considered the step right below supreme court.


----------



## meaner gene

Ralph Norton said:


> If you have evidence that he "attacked women while drunk", perhaps you should have volunteered to testify at his hearings?


Actually four women who were ready and willing to testify, weren't allowed to.  But their stories backed up the allegations.


----------



## Concerned American

struth said:


> Maybe they had some place to be.
> 
> Most rational people don’t think it’s that big a deal that a black person and a women can be a judge
> 
> apparently that’s sort of new thinking to the demaklan party


Contrary to the left's thinking, nothing earth shaking happened.  Life goes on.  Racists like SuperBadBrutha will still be racists.


----------



## B. Kidd

Dimm's pre-ordered Ketanji like she was a hamburger.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Golfing Gator said:


> The rightwingers boot is just as big and heavy.



So you agree with Biden that you rarely find blacks who are both clean and articulate?


----------



## meaner gene

Golfing Gator said:


> This is just my own personal opinion, but I al think most of them realize that their rulings now have so much more power and weight behind them and can impact the entire country.


Not just "can" impact the entire country, but they're supposed to impact the entire country.  A favorite reason to grant certiorari is if two circuits come to different conclusions, and the law is applied differently in different parts of the country.
They unite the laws of the country, so that everybody has equal protection, no matter where they are within the country.


----------



## Stashman

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm's pre-ordered Ketanji like she was a hamburger.


Yep, black and a woman. We see what happens when they pre-order black and a woman in the person of Kamala Harris.


----------



## meaner gene

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is she clean?  Articulate?  Biden thought it was the stuff of legends that a black could shower AND speak clearly


Biden said "clean", as in clean cut, clean shaven.  Obama didn't sport a Lebron James beard, or an afro.


----------



## Peace

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Is it really?

It would have had Biden not made it where he was taunting the GOP…

Biden has made it where the new USSC Justice will be remember as the Justice that got her Job because of her skin color and sex because Biden made it that way, so as much as those GOP Senators or douche bags let be clear Biden didn’t do her any favor when he made her nomination about her skin color and sex!


----------



## rightnow909

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


right "historic" trumps all

trumps Competent
trumps Adheres to Constitution
trumps the nominee actually having MORALS (you know.. like you don't murder innocent children because their parents have problems)

you know... little things like that... 

Historic trumps all that... 

Other historic events in history

Slavery

quite historic, that one... 


+


----------



## Concerned American

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm's pre-ordered Ketanji like she was a hamburger.


Nothing burger.


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> Horseshit!
> This is as dumb as applauding and celebrating a fixed horse race.


It was a "fixed horse race" in so far as the majority of the country voted a democratic senate to be in charge of judicial confirmations.

The majority of the country was behind it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Is it really?
> 
> It would have had Biden not made it where he was taunting the GOP…
> 
> Biden has made it where the new USSC Justice will be remember as the Justice that got her Job because of her skin color and sex because Biden made it that way, so as much as those GOP Senators or douche bags let be clear Biden didn’t do her any favor when he made her nomination about her skin color and sex!



She's an illegitimate SCOTUS put up by an installed regime.


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> It was a "fixed horse race" in so far as the majority of the country voted a democratic senate to be in charge of judicial confirmations.
> 
> The majority of the country was behind it.



Sez you.


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> There were have a dozen other women who were never called to testify.  The FBI was limited to less than a week to do an investigation that the senate committee (lead by republicans) purposefully put draconian limits on.
> 
> It was like the 9-11 commissions limits on investigating the white house's role in the intelligence failure.



Yeah, whatever. It didn't happen.

Why couldn't the alleged "victim" remember where it occurred? When it occurred?

That woman was a complete fucking disaster, because she was trying to present a lie as truth when, in reality, there was no truth to it...


----------



## meaner gene

CrusaderFrank said:


> So you agree with Biden that you rarely find blacks who are both clean and articulate?



Obama was just like Sydney Poitier in "guess who's coming to dinner"

He was storybook, as the country already accepted Poitier types.


----------



## Peace

B. Kidd said:


> She's an illegitimate SCOTUS put up by an installed regime.


I am not even going to discuss the 2020 election any further seeing this is 2022…

Biden is the President but he made it clear his choice for USSC was going to be based on the individual skin color and being female…

So as the OP chastises the GOP for what the Senators have done my question is when will the OP realize Biden did more harm than good?

I am fine with Biden nominating a woman and a non-white one but he made it clear his choice was Affirmative Action and that is where those that are happy for this day should think about what Biden did!

Why didn’t Biden nominate a Asian or Native Woman instead?

Simple, Biden was pandering to the base and the OP does not see the insult that Biden did!


----------



## meaner gene

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Is it really?
> 
> It would have had Biden not made it where he was taunting the GOP…
> 
> Biden has made it where the new USSC Justice will be remember as the Justice that got her Job because of her skin color and sex because Biden made it that way, so as much as those GOP Senators or douche bags let be clear Biden didn’t do her any favor when he made her nomination about her skin color and sex!


Actually she will be remembered as one of the courts most qualified justices, who got her job because she wasn't passed over because of her sex or her skin color.


----------



## meaner gene

B. Kidd said:


> Sez you.


Actually sez a majority of the country.

Elections have consequences.


----------



## B. Kidd

Yippee!!
Racism is now over!!!

Please resume your normal activities.


----------



## B. Kidd

meaner gene said:


> Actually sez a majority of the country.
> 
> Elections have consequences.



Stolen elections.
Corrected!


----------



## BlueGin

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm's pre-ordered Ketanji like she was a hamburger.


Very aptly put.


----------



## Peace

meaner gene said:


> Actually she will be remembered as one of the courts most qualified justices, who got her job because she wasn't passed over because of her sex or her skin color.


Bullshit!

Biden made it clear this choice was about Sex and Race and are you saying that there are no Asians as qualified?

Are you saying there are no Native Americans as qualified?

The fact is Biden was pandering to his base and made it clear he did not care if someone was more qualified his agenda was about being the first President to appoint a Black Woman to the court no matter what!

So let cut the nonsense what Biden did was sad and pretty fucking pathetic!


----------



## Stashman

meaner gene said:


> Actually she will be remembered as one of the courts most qualified justices, who got her job because she wasn't passed over because of her sex or her skin color.


Everything about her being picked was a racist thing to do by a known racist President. Period!


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, whatever. It didn't happen.
> 
> Why couldn't the alleged "victim" remember where it occurred? When it occurred?


Do you mean like the way Trump couldn't remember knowing Stormy Daniels, or having sex with Stormy Daniels, or forcing a NDA on Stormy Daniels, or paying Stormy Daniels hush money?


----------



## Desperado

They did not want to stick around for the farce that was about to hppen  The first justice confirmed using race and gender as her only qualifications. Using those qualifications Aunt Jemima could have been nominated


----------



## Peace

Stashman said:


> Everything about her being picked was a racist thing to do by a known racist President. Period!


Had this been done by a Republican the same poster’s chastising the GOP and saying this is a great pick would have thumbed their nose at her and said she was picked solely to appease the Black community!

Biden words did more harm than good and the left will never own the mistake that idiot did!

I am not saying a Black woman does not deserve the position nor that she didn’t deserve it but what Biden did was make it about race and the sex and right there that should have made the Black Community upset but shit they don’t care at all!


----------



## The Original Tree

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


*Satan has gained a greater foothold over SCOTUS.  She will go down as one of the most radical and destructive SCOTUS judges in history.*


----------



## Crixus

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.




what respect is she due? Even Joetato said he only picked her because she was a black woman.


----------



## meaner gene

Bruce_Almighty said:


> So as the OP chastises the GOP for what the Senators have done my question is when will the OP realize Biden did more harm than good?
> 
> I am fine with Biden nominating a woman and a non-white one but he made it clear his choice was Affirmative Action and that is where those that are happy for this day should think about what Biden did!
> 
> Why didn’t Biden nominate a Asian or Native Woman instead?


Biden isn't new to this rodeo.  He's been around since Obama, and he shared the vision of making the supreme court more representative of the entire country, not just from the white males perspective.

That's why Reagan put a woman on the court. Why Bush put  black man on the court.

Of course Biden has been familiar with the pool of judicial talent out there, and from it knew there were several extremely well qualified black women, who could bring a new perspective to the court.  Just like how Ruth Bader Ginsberg brought a new perspective.


----------



## Missourian

I didn't see anything historic... but... I'm not a biologist.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

But you Lefties applauded this wildly......this was not an act of disrespect at all, amirite?


----------



## meaner gene

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Had this been done by a Republican the same poster’s chastising the GOP and saying this is a great pick would have thumbed their nose at her and said she was picked solely to appease the Black community!



Clarence Thomas*Ding !!!*


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> Do you mean like the way Trump couldn't remember knowing Stormy Daniels, or having sex with Stormy Daniels, or forcing a NDA on Stormy Daniels, or paying Stormy Daniels hush money?



No, dummy, I mean how Christine Blasey Ford looked like a deer in headlights every time someone asked her a question which contained specifics.

Your inept attempt to deflect only proves that you agree with me, since you are intellectually incapable of addressing the actual point that was made.

Dipshit...


----------



## Concerned American

The Original Tree said:


> *Satan has gained a greater foothold over SCOTUS.  She will go down as one of the most radical and destructive SCOTUS judges in history.*


I don't know about that--I think Sotomayor has already laid claim to that title.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Is it really?
> 
> It would have had Biden not made it where he was taunting the GOP…
> 
> Biden has made it where the new USSC Justice will be remember as the Justice that got her Job because of her skin color and sex because Biden made it that way, so as much as those GOP Senators or douche bags let be clear Biden didn’t do her any favor when he made her nomination about her skin color and sex!



The only people that will remember her that way are the racist in the GOP.


----------



## meaner gene

BasicHumanUnit said:


> But you Lefties applauded this wildly......this was not an act of disrespect at all, amirite?


The IRONY, is that you exploded over Pelosi ripping up a copy of the state of the union speech, and were silent on Trump repeatedly doing the same to official presidential documents.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I wonder, when America has a majority black Supreme Court, Congress, population and the President is black.......
Will the black power majority see whites as needing protection and positions of power?

NO !!!!


----------



## Stashman

Golfing Gator said:


> The only people that will remember her that way are the racist in the GOP.


Are you not fimiliar with the racist history of the democratic party? If your not, than either you don't care and are racist too, or are not informed enough in order to post about it in the first place.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I wonder, when America has a majority black Supreme Court, Congress, population and the President is black.......
> Will the black power majority see whites as needing protection and positions of power?
> 
> NO !!!!



And then the true fear comes out.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

meaner gene said:


> The IRONY, is that you exploded over Pelosi ripping up a copy of the state of the union speech, and were silent on Trump repeatedly doing the same to official presidential documents.



Lies.
Prove I "exploded" or "went silent".....
Or you could be doing something called "Slander"...which is illegal.

Waiting for your proof.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Golfing Gator said:


> The only people that will remember her that way are the racist in the GOP.



No, her actions going forward will be what sensible people go by.
There are PLENTY of blacks who didn't want her confirmed as well.
So far we can only go by her past record and it really ins't that good from a Constitutional and moral point of view.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Stashman said:


> Are you not fimiliar with the racist history of the democratic party? If your not, than either you don't care and are racist too, or are not informed enough in order to post about it in the first place.



Lets stay in the present for a change.  What one party did or didn't do even 25 years ago is meaningless. 

It is like the players from today's Notre Dame trying to take credit for the NCs back in the 20s and 30s.


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> No, dummy, I mean how Christine Blasey Ford looked like a deer in headlights every time someone asked her a question which contained specifics.



She never claimed to have "the best memory".  And was decades later.

Meanwhile what about Trump not remembering his NDA with Storm Daniels the previous year, or reimbursing payments to Storm Daniels while he was president.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BasicHumanUnit said:


> No, her actions going forward will be what sensible people go by.



I agree 100%.   But I am not the one claiming she will only ever be known for being black


----------



## JimH52

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Well, Teddy had a good reason...two actually.

*First, *he had to criticize Mr. T for wearing a mask.  It is the repub way of doing things.

*Second,* he had to line up another trip to Cancun, just in case Texas loses electricity again.


----------



## meaner gene

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Lies.
> Prove I "exploded" or "went silent".....
> Or you could be doing something called "Slander"...which is illegal.
> 
> Waiting for your proof.


You posted the Pelosi picture because you "exploded" over it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> She never claimed to have "the best memory".  And was decades later.




She should've claimed to have _no _memory.

She made an accusation, and then presented absolutely nothing to support that accusation. Even people who she insisted were there had no recollection of any such incident.

There's not a single reason why anyone with at least a half a brain in their head would believe Ford...




meaner gene said:


> Meanwhile what about Trump not remembering his NDA with Storm Daniels the previous year, or reimbursing payments to Storm Daniels while he was president.



Your unwavering desparation to deflect the discussion is funny. Stop being a whiny putz and discuss the actual topic, which is the nomination and confirmation of Supreme Court Justices. If you can't do that, perhaps the internet's not for you...


----------



## Stashman

Golfing Gator said:


> Lets stay in the present for a change.  What one party did or didn't do even 25 years ago is meaningless.
> 
> It is like the players from today's Notre Dame trying to take credit for the NCs back in the 20s and 30s.


That's BS unless you can somehow show how they changed, and when they changed. Why do you think your party uses identity politics ALL the damn time? Because they are STILL racist. Give it a day or two and Biden will make another racist statement like he has his whole political career.


----------



## The Original Tree

Canon Shooter said:


> No, dummy, I mean how Christine Blasey Ford looked like a deer in headlights every time someone asked her a question which contained specifics.
> 
> Your inept attempt to deflect only proves that you agree with me, since you are intellectually incapable of addressing the actual point that was made.
> 
> Dipshit...


*Blasey Ford same as Russian Collusion, same as Scamdemic 19.
All DemNazi Fascist Hairy Man Butt Loving, Great Reset, Holy Church of The Melting Iceberg......LIES!*


----------



## The Original Tree

Canon Shooter said:


> She should've claimed to have _no _memory.
> 
> She made an accusation, and then presented absolutely nothing to support that accusation. Even people who she insisted were there had no recollection of any such incident.
> 
> There's not a single reason why anyone with at least a half a brain in their head would believe Ford...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unwavering desparation to deflect the discussion is funny. Stop being a whiny putz and discuss the actual topic, which is the nomination and confirmation of Supreme Court Justices. If you can't do that, perhaps the internet's not for you...


*As far as Jackson goes..........She should have just said, "It depends on what the meaning of is, is."*


----------



## JimH52

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Repubs say: "I can't understand why the black community does not vote for us?"


----------



## Golfing Gator

Stashman said:


> That's BS unless you can somehow show how they changed, and when they changed. Why do you think your party uses identity politics ALL the damn time? Because they are STILL racist. Give it a day or two and Biden will make another racist statement like he has his whole political career.



The whole fucking country has changed.   Today's two parties are nothing like either one were just 30 years ago.


----------



## The Original Tree

Canon Shooter said:


> She should've claimed to have _no _memory.
> 
> She made an accusation, and then presented absolutely nothing to support that accusation. Even people who she insisted were there had no recollection of any such incident.
> 
> There's not a single reason why anyone with at least a half a brain in their head would believe Ford...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your unwavering desparation to deflect the discussion is funny. Stop being a whiny putz and discuss the actual topic, which is the nomination and confirmation of Supreme Court Justices. If you can't do that, perhaps the internet's not for you...


*She got that horseshit lie from the movie Risky Business with Kavanaugh playing the same part Tom Cruise played.*


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


I agree, it's historic.  The democrat party has openly admitted to promoting someone totally on skin color and gender.  Inorant racist political correctness is the rule.


----------



## Stashman

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole fucking country has changed.   Today's two parties are nothing like either one were just 30 years ago.


You must not know what identity politics is. Show me all the great and wonderful things your party has done for minority's. It's just damn words. No substance.


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> She should've claimed to have _no _memory.
> 
> She made an accusation, and then presented absolutely nothing to support that accusation. Even people who she insisted were there had no recollection of any such incident.
> 
> Your unwavering desparation to deflect the discussion is funny. Stop being a whiny putz and discuss the actual topic, which is the nomination and confirmation of Supreme Court Justices. If you can't do that, perhaps the internet's not for you...


The discussion swings on the ability to remember details of past events.  You said she failed because she couldn't remember details.   So I pointed out how somebody who a supposed "Best Memory" couldn't remember details for the previous year, no less more than two decades earlier.

So if you insist not remember the details made Ford a liar, what does that do of Trump?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Stashman said:


> You must not know what identity politics is.



I do, it is what both parties do. It is all they do.



Stashman said:


> Show me all the great and wonderful things your party has done for minority's.



This is my party, but they do not get to do much as all of you have sold your souls to your party and won't vote for them









						Home | Libertarian Party
					

Previous Next Previous Next Together, we are the Libertarian Party. The Libertarian Party (LP) is your representative in American politics. It is the only political party that respects you as a unique and responsible individual. Our slogan is that we are “The Party of Principle” because we stand...




					www.lp.org


----------



## Concerned American

Stashman said:


> Give it a day or two and Biden will make another racist statement like he has his whole political career.


And GiGi's best response will be "Let's keep it in the present"  like all the Affirmative Action promoters do.


----------



## JimH52

meaner gene said:


> The discussion swings on the ability to remember details of past events.  You said she failed because she couldn't remember details.   So I pointed out how somebody who a supposed "Best Memory" couldn't remember details for the previous year, no less more than two decades earlier.
> 
> So if you insist not remember the details made Ford a liar, what does that do of Trump?


trump could never remember using the term "burner phone" even though his staff recall him using it multiple times.


----------



## meaner gene

JimH52 said:


> trump could never remember using the term "burner phone" even though his staff recall him using it multiple times.


Good example.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> And GiGi's best response will be "Let's keep it in the present"  like all the Affirmative Action promoters do.



Seems they do just the opposite


----------



## meaner gene

JimH52 said:


> Repubs say: "I can't understand why the black community does not vote for us?"


 Republicans answer to the black community was Clarence Thomas
Democrats to the black community was Ketanji Brown Jackson

I just hope Thomas doesn't offer the latest justice a Pepsi.


----------



## scruffy

Superbadbrutha said:


> Actually I am just pointing out racist like your dumb ass.


No, you're not.

You're blabbering about bootlickers.


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> The discussion swings on the ability to remember details of past events.  You said she failed because she couldn't remember details.   So I pointed out how somebody who a supposed "Best Memory" couldn't remember details for the previous year, no less more than two decades earlier.
> 
> So if you insist not remember the details made Ford a liar, what does that do of Trump?



Fine. It makes him a liar.

How does that negate even a single thing about Ford?

Lemme' help you out, Slick: IT DOESN'T.

_Everything _she alleged was 100% unsupported. The idiot left felt she should be believed for no other reason than she made the allegations. Well, thankfully, that's not how things work. She lied in an effort to destroy a good, decent man, thinking she'd be believed the whole time. Thankfully, though, good Americans don't choose to ruin someone's life over the vague recollections of a drunken teenage girl.

Kavanaugh should've sued Ford...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

meaner gene said:


> Biden said "clean", as in clean cut, clean shaven.  Obama didn't sport a Lebron James beard, or an afro.



LOL!  You think that's better??? LOL


----------



## Concerned American

Canon Shooter said:


> Fine. It makes him a liar.
> 
> How does that negate even a single thing about Ford?
> 
> Lemme' help you out, Slick: IT DOESN'T.
> 
> _Everything _she alleged was 100% unsupported. The idiot left felt she should be believed for no other reason than she made the allegations. Well, thankfully, that's not how things work. She lied in an effort to destroy a good, decent man, thinking she'd be believed the whole time. Thankfully, though, good Americans don't choose to ruin someone's life over the vague recollections of a drunken teenage girl.
> 
> Kavanaugh should've sued Ford...


Ford should have been charged with perjury.


----------



## WEATHER53

Would a white Jatsnji have made it?


----------



## meaner gene

Canon Shooter said:


> _Everything _she alleged was 100% unsupported. The idiot left felt she should be believed for no other reason than she made the allegations.
> 
> Kavanaugh should've sued Ford...


Ms. Ramirez said in an interview published in The New Yorker on Sept. 23 that during the 1983-84 school year at Yale University, when she and Judge Kavanaugh were freshmen, he exposed himself to her during a drinking game in a dorm suite.

On Wednesday, Ms. Swetnick accused Judge Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct at parties while he was a student at Georgetown Preparatory School in the 1980s.


----------



## WEATHER53

meaner gene said:


> Ms. Ramirez said in an interview published in The New Yorker on Sept. 23 that during the 1983-84 school year at Yale University, when she and Judge Kavanaugh were freshmen, he exposed himself to her during a drinking game in a dorm suite.
> 
> On Wednesday, Ms. Swetnick accused Judge Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct at parties while he was a student at Georgetown Preparatory School in the 1980s.


And Muller said Trump should be jailed


----------



## meaner gene

CrusaderFrank said:


> LOL!  You think that's better??? LOL


It's better because it's the truth.


----------



## Stashman

meaner gene said:


> Ms. Ramirez said in an interview published in The New Yorker on Sept. 23 that during the 1983-84 school year at Yale University, when she and Judge Kavanaugh were freshmen, he exposed himself to her during a drinking game in a dorm suite.
> 
> On Wednesday, Ms. Swetnick accused Judge Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct at parties while he was a student at Georgetown Preparatory School in the 1980s.











						Kavanaugh accuser admits to making up rape accusation as ‘tactic’ - National | Globalnews.ca
					

One of Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh’s accusers admitted this week that she made up her lurid tale of a backseat car rape, saying it “was a tactic” to try to derail the judge’s confirmation to the Supreme Court.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## bodecea

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Cry babies...flouncing out with a pout.


----------



## meaner gene

Stashman said:


> Kavanaugh accuser admits to making up rape accusation as ‘tactic’ - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> One of Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh’s accusers admitted this week that she made up her lurid tale of a backseat car rape, saying it “was a tactic” to try to derail the judge’s confirmation to the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


She wasn't on my list of Kavanaugh accusers.

EPIC FAIL !!!!


----------



## Stashman

meaner gene said:


> She wasn't on my list of Kavanaugh accusers.
> 
> EPIC FAIL !!!!


*OK hows this:


			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/10/01/swetnick_i_cannot_specifically_say_that_kavanaugh_was_one_of_the_ones_who_assaulted_me.html
		

*


----------



## Lastamender

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


So what? It is their right. The other garbage you posted are just lies.


----------



## WEATHER53

bodecea said:


> Cry babies...flouncing out with a pout.


Or
Event over and time to leave.


----------



## JimH52

meaner gene said:


> Republicans answer to the black community was Clarence Thomas
> Democrats to the black community was Ketanji Brown Jackson
> 
> I just hope Thomas doesn't offer the latest justice a Pepsi.


Actually...the alleged pubic hair was on a Coke.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Actually four women who were ready and willing to testify, weren't allowed to.  But their stories backed up the allegations.


oh yeah, Michael Avantti's clients....who can forget them.

Wonder why Senator Feinstein didn't call them


----------



## bodecea

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


Whining, as in this case, is the specialty of the GOP.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Biden said "clean", as in clean cut, clean shaven.  Obama didn't sport a Lebron James beard, or an afro.


why didn't he say that then? 

He didn't....because well...that's not what he actually met.   He thinks most African-Americans are dirty people that live in jungles....that is why he said he feared children would grow up in a jungle if schools were desegragated. 

He's a racist


----------



## bodecea

TNHarley said:


> She will have a problem getting respect. She can blame biden and his divisive, racist and sexist comment.


No...it's because unless they are white and male, the Right does not respect... period.


----------



## Canon Shooter

meaner gene said:


> Ms. Ramirez said in an interview published in The New Yorker on Sept. 23 that during the 1983-84 school year at Yale University, when she and Judge Kavanaugh were freshmen, he exposed himself to her during a drinking game in a dorm suite.
> 
> On Wednesday, Ms. Swetnick accused Judge Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct at parties while he was a student at Georgetown Preparatory School in the 1980s.



And why would you believe either of them?


----------



## bodecea

struth said:


> why didn't he say that then?
> 
> He didn't....because well...that's not what he actually met.   He thinks most African-Americans are dirty people that live in jungles....that is why he said he feared children would grow up in a jungle if schools were desegragated.
> 
> He's a racist


And then, he grew up.   Something the white righties refuse to do.


----------



## meaner gene

struth said:


> why didn't he say that then?
> 
> He didn't....because well...that's not what he actually met.   He thinks most African-Americans are dirty people that live in jungles....that is why he said he feared children would grow up in a jungle if schools were desegragated.
> 
> He's a racist


 Yeah... and your proof is that Biden has nominated a record number of black judges,  campaigned with a record number of black candidates.  

For a racist, he sure is overcompensating for it.


----------



## WEATHER53

So they conclude the event with the final remark and after closed spontaneous applause starts.  Some chose not to applaud  and begin to exit and libs pearl clutch up yet another fact absent hoax


----------



## struth

bodecea said:


> And then, he grew up.   Something the white righties refuse to do.


hahahha what are you talking about?  He continues his racist rants, even during the election telling African-Americans they aren't really black if they don't fall in line with him.

Suggesting African-American reports are drug addicts etc.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Yeah... and your proof is that Biden has nominated a record number of black judges,  campaigned with a record number of black candidates.
> 
> For a racist, he sure is overcompensating for it.


Yep...agreed he certainly is overcompensating to cover up his racism.

Wow...he's got a black friend...that means he can't be a racist scum bag geez....


----------



## Flash

She is a piece of dumbass affrimative action Left Wing Negro shit.

She will only fuck this country being on the Supreme Court.

Stolen elections have consequences.


----------



## Puma Punku

Blatant racism should never be applauded (IMHO). Some Americans can pretend that she was not given an advantage due to her skin color. Others can acknowledge that fact, but pretend that this was a good and noble thing, because Black people need affirmative action. Biden saying the judge had to be a Black female is a huge disservice to this "woman". If he had not said that it would be different. However he did say that. And that is blatantly racist and should be an embarrassment to all Americans of all colors.


----------



## MarcATL

Sweet Lindsay was so "incensed" that he didn't even come *in*, he stood at the door and *shouted* his vote of "*No*!"


----------



## Lastamender

bodecea said:


> No...it's because unless they are white and male, the Right does not respect... period.


  Stupid troll.


----------



## Puma Punku

Same goes with Harris. She may very well be our first Black female President. She also got the position, not from her merits, but for the skin tone she was born with. This is a very disturbing "trend" and, I believe, harms all the minorities (and White people) that earned their positions in our society.


----------



## WEATHER53

Puma Punku said:


> Same goes with Harris. She may very well be our first Black female President. She also got the position, not from her merits, but for the skin tone she was born with. This is a very disturbing "trend" and, I believe, harms all the minorities (and White people) that earned their positions in our society.


The idea is to try and harm white people


----------



## Puma Punku

I just can not imagine how this could be more racist. If someone told me that I got the position (even partly) because all women and minorities were excluded from consideration , because they required a White male......well,.. I would not feel comfortable accepting that position, and if I did, it would feel extremely icky. Down deep this judge knows this, and she should feel icky about her new position.


----------



## meaner gene

struth said:


> Yep...agreed he certainly is overcompensating to cover up his racism.
> 
> Wow...he's got a black friend...that means he can't be a racist scum bag geez....



Biden surrounded himself with blacks he put into positions of power. 
Trump was adjudicated a racist by the federal government.


----------



## meaner gene

Puma Punku said:


> I just can not imagine how this could be more racist. If someone told me that I got the position (even partly) because all women and minorities were excluded from consideration , because they required a White male......well,.. I would not feel comfortable accepting that position, and if I did, it would feel extremely icky. Down deep this judge knows this, and she should feel icky about her new position.


The irony is that's how every supreme court justice until Thurgood Marshall was chosen.


----------



## Flopper

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


This should not be surprising.  It is just another sign of the decline of America as each side sticks to their politics unable to come together on anything.  What chance is their for any meaningful improvements in immigration, healthcare, Social Security, Medicare, drugs, or crime.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

TNHarley said:


> im not a republican. Thats fuckin gross.
> You make an OP whining about the lack of respect and then say she dont need respect.
> You are truly an idiot dude. No joke. You are stupid as fuck.
> You cant help it and i get that. But someone has to tell you..


I guess you think your stupid ass is intelligent.  She didn't need their damn resespect, she was confirmed without it dumb ass.  I am just showing how stupid these clowns are.


----------



## Puma Punku

Affirmative action (IMHO) started out as a noble effort to counter balance historical racism. It has now morphed into a very ugly concept that is far removed from it's initial purpose. It has literally become "If you have a penis, or are any other race other then  Black, don't even think about getting the job." For me, that is insulting for all Americans....especially Black American females.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Harry Dresden said:


> give us a break....fucking white democrats are just as racist....only they tell you how they are not....but please just dont move in next door...


They probably are, they just are not as open with it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Stashman said:


> You support a pedo lover on our highest court just because she is black.
Click to expand...

That is just more racist stupidity.


Stashman said:


> You supported BLM riots that caused 2 billion dollars in damages to private business that didn't have a dog in the fight, just because they are black. You need to go an find a dictionary of what racism is. You will find you picture there.
Click to expand...

I supported BLM protest idiot, who in the hell supports riots.  I don't need a dictionary I grew up with first hand experience.  I guess that is the new thing today, white racist call black folks racist.


----------



## TNHarley

Superbadbrutha said:


> I guess you think your stupid ass is intelligent.  She didn't need their damn resespect, she was confirmed without it dumb ass.  I am just showing how stupid these clowns are.


Im not that smart but i am a shitload smarter than you. Obviously.
Yet, they are racist because they didnt give it to her.. You are a goddamn joke


----------



## Superbadbrutha

The Original Tree said:


> *Satan has gained a greater foothold over SCOTUS.  She will go down as one of the most radical and destructive SCOTUS judges in history.*


Smfh.


----------



## Lastamender

Superbadbrutha said:


> I guess you think your stupid ass is intelligent.  She didn't need their damn resespect, she was confirmed without it dumb ass.  I am just showing how stupid these clowns are.


So you think not being respected is a good thing? Does that apply to everyone or just her?


----------



## toobfreak

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed​



That's right.  The republicans walked out in disgust to throw up while the RINOs stayed behind with their lap masters the democrats.

Really a pathetic "victory," pretty sad really that Jackson was NOT HIRED FOR HER CONSTITUTIONAL ACUMEN in being the best, most learned mind out there to properly and faithfully interpret the law, but as a judge put there only for her _black skin and sex_ (racism and sexism) with the hope that her radical extremist social views can further erode the nation.

And THAT is super bad.


----------



## Puma Punku

"Congratulations ! You got the position. Of course we excluded 95% of all other candidates, but hey don't think about that. Just be happy you won. Your accomplishment is a historical event. It proves that a Black female can rise to the top...but only because we excluded 95% of the other people. You must be so proud of yourself!"....   Now how in the hell is this not insulting to the judge.


----------



## meaner gene

toobfreak said:


> That's right.  The republicans walked out in disgust to throw up while the RINOs stayed behind with their lap masters the democrats.
> 
> Really a pathetic "victory," pretty sad really that Jackson was NOT HIRED FOR HER CONSTITUTIONAL ACUMEN in being the best, most learned mind out there to properly and faithfully interpret the law, but as a judge put there only for her _black skin and sex_ (racism and sexism) with the hope that her radical extremist social views can further erode the nation.
> 
> And THAT is super bad.


Actually she was put there for her wide and vast experience from being a public defender, a district judge, and an appeals court judge.  Plus her clerking for the supreme court, and ivy league lawschool record.


----------



## meaner gene

Puma Punku said:


> "Congratulations ! You got the position. Of course we excluded 95% of all other candidates, but hey don't think about that. Just be happy you won. Your accomplishment is a historical event. It proves that a Black female can rise to the top...but only because we excluded 95% of the other people. You must be so proud of yourself!"....   Now how in the hell is this not insulting to the judge.


She has a better resume than most of the white male justices on the court.


----------



## Lastamender

meaner gene said:


> Actually she was put there for her wide and vast experience from being a public defender, a district judge, and an appeals court judge.  Plus her clerking for the supreme court, and ivy league lawschool record.


Being easy on pedophiles gave her a shot in the arm too.


----------



## Stashman

Superbadbrutha said:


> That is just more racist stupidity.
> 
> I supported BLM protest idiot, who in the hell supports riots.  I don't need a dictionary I grew up with first hand experience.  I guess that is the new thing today, white racist call black folks racist.


I don't know if I'm your age or not. Today is my b day and I'm 58. I too remember seeing racism. The news would show us images of the KKK in full regalia marching through D.C. and other city's. I saw reports on television of blacks being dragged behind pickup trucks, blacks being beaten etc...
I don't see that today do you? With the left controlling the media(almost all of it) if all the racism was taking place it would be shown to us over and over again because that's the side that pushes it. Show me all the racism you say exist in a country that has elected a black man President twiced and currently has a black VP. If racism is systemic which you seem to think it is than you should be able to show it to me.


----------



## Lastamender

meaner gene said:


> She has a better resume than most of the white male justices on the court.


What white male justice let pedophiles go?


----------



## Lastamender

Stashman said:


> I don't know if I'm your age or not. Today is my b day and I'm 58. I too remember seeing racism. The news would show us images of the KKK in full regalia marching through D.C. and other city's. I saw reports on television of blacks being dragged behind pickup trucks, blacks being beaten etc...
> I don't see that today do you? With the left controlling the media(almost all of it) if all the racism was taking place it would be shown to us over and over again because that's the side that pushes it. Show me all the racism you say exist in a country that has elected a black man President twiced and currently has a black VP. If racism is systemic which you seem to think it is than you should be able to show it to me.


Happy birthday.


----------



## meaner gene

Lastamender said:


> Being easy on pedophiles gave her a shot in the arm too.


Then she is in good company since 70% of federal judges sentenced child porn defendants to below the guidelines also.  Not just Judge Jackson.


----------



## WEATHER53

meaner gene said:


> Actually she was put there for her wide and vast experience from being a public defender, a district judge, and an appeals court judge.  Plus her clerking for the supreme court, and ivy league lawschool record.


I wonder why Biden didn’t reference that instead of “black and female only”


----------



## meaner gene

Lastamender said:


> What white male justice let pedophiles go?



Good point.  None of them had served as a federal district court judge.


----------



## Puma Punku

For me, all the evidence of her qualifications, intelligence, education and previous positions only add to the shame that she was selected from a very small pool of candidates. It's like starting a race with 100 runners. Before the race starts 95 runners are disqualified because of their skin tones. Now, when she wins the race....Did she actually win?. Technically yes, but that trophy is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## meaner gene

WEATHER53 said:


> I wonder why Biden didn’t reference that instead of “black and female only”


Biden has been familiar with the federal judge pool for decades.  He knew there were enough black females in the "well qualified" category to vie for a supreme court vacancy.


----------



## meaner gene

Puma Punku said:


> For me, all the evidence of her qualifications, intelligence, education and previous positions only add to the shame that she was selected from a very small pool of candidates. It's like starting a race with 100 runners. Before the race starts 95 runners are disqualified because of there skin tones. Now when she wins the race....Did she actually win?. Technically yes, but that trophy is nothing to be proud of.


She has a better resume than most of the justices on the supreme court.

The question really should be why someone with her qualifications was never put on the court previously.


----------



## Stashman

meaner gene said:


> Biden has been familiar with the federal judge pool for decades.  He knew there were enough black females in the "well qualified" category to vie for a supreme court vacancy.


Biden doesn't know what he had for breakfast.


----------



## HenryBHough

Fleeing in shock that Democrats  and 3 RINOs have officially ratified Xiden's decision to restore racial discrimination to the hiring process.  Facebook, of course, will be in denial but you can expect posters to appear later today with the parting shot of "White Males Only"..

Hey, it's legal and popular with the ruling elite!

Oh....wait.....that Diktat applies only where the party specifically approves.

Shit.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Biden surrounded himself with blacks he put into positions of power.
> Trump was adjudicated a racist by the federal government.


hahaha no he want you liar

Xiden has been the govt and held positions of power drafting racist laws like his 94 crime bill and partnering with his racist mentors like Sen Eastland to find desegregation 

He’s used race as a political weapon to drive people apart and promoted people simply because of their race not their qualifications…that’s racist 


meaner gene said:


> Biden surrounded himself with blacks he put into positions of power.
> Trump was adjudicated a racist by the federal government


----------



## Puma Punku

We must remember that not only were White people excluded. All the Hispanic, Asian, Native Americans, Pacific Islanders etc. were also blocked from even a consideration. Oh yeah, so were all the Americans with penises. The victory she was given is hollow...no matter how qualified she may be.


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Actually she was put there for her wide and vast experience from being a public defender, a district judge, and an appeals court judge.  Plus her clerking for the supreme court, and ivy league lawschool record.


sadly your racist president joey xiden made clear he was only picking her because she was a black woman…which is odd given the fact she doesn’t even know what a woman is


----------



## meaner gene

Puma Punku said:


> We must remember that not only were White people excluded. All the Hispanic, Asian, Native Americans, Pacific Islanders etc. were also blocked from even a consideration. Oh yeah, so were all the Americans with penises. The victory she was given is hollow...no matter how qualified she may be.


Actually, there was no such guarantee it would be a black woman.  It was a campaign pledge, not an absolute decree.  If Biden couldn't find a black woman with her qualifications willing to take the job, he would have nominated outside of his criteria.

I'm sure you would complain about Bidens pick no matter who he picked.  You would claim affirmative action on the one hand, and failure to uphold a campaign pledge on the other.


----------



## Puma Punku

Biden said it. Biden did it. Simple as that.


----------



## meaner gene

struth said:


> sadly your racist president joey xiden made clear he was only picking her because she was a black woman…which is odd given the fact she doesn’t even know what a woman is


Actually Biden never said he would exclude, like you claim.  His preference was a preference, not an absolute criteria.

Remember, Biden put more judges on the federal bench in his first year than Trump did.   He knows who;s on the warm-up deck.


----------



## meaner gene

Puma Punku said:


> Biden said it. Biden did it. Simple as that.


Like Trumps "muslim ban"?
Trump said it, and then when Trump did it, it was unconstitutional.


----------



## WEATHER53

meaner gene said:


> Biden has been familiar with the federal judge pool for decades.  He knew there were enough black females in the "well qualified" category to vie for a supreme court vacancy.


That does not answer why others were automatically and  arbitrarily eliminated from consideration


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Actually Biden never said he would exclude, like you claim.  His preference was a preference, not an absolute criteria.
> 
> Remember, Biden put more judges on the federal bench in his first year than Trump did.   He knows who;s on the warm-up deck.


no he said specially what he was going to pick..  stop lying 

he’s a racist


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Like Trumps "muslim ban"?
> Trump said it, and then when Trump did it, it was unconstitutional.


trump never actually did it and his travel ban was upheld…read Trump v Hawaii


----------



## WEATHER53

struth said:


> no he said specially what he was going to pick..  stop lying
> 
> he’s a racist


We knew it would not be long before the “he never said that…you heard the words wrong” was rolled out


----------



## meaner gene

WEATHER53 said:


> That does not answer why others were automatically and  arbitrarily eliminated from consideration


Actually there's not proof of that.  Remember BIden has selected more federal judges in his first year than Trump had.  So Biden was only preferencing, since he was given the resumes of plenty of white male judges also.


----------



## meaner gene

struth said:


> trump never actually did it and his travel ban was upheld…read Trump v Hawaii


Are you admitting to another Trump campaign promise he FAILED AT?


----------



## WEATHER53

meaner gene said:


> Actually there's not proof of that.  Remember BIden has selected more federal judges in his first year than Trump had.  So Biden was only preferencing, since he was given the resumes of plenty of white male judges also.


Incorrect


----------



## meaner gene

WEATHER53 said:


> Incorrect


As of April 7, 2022, the United States Senate has confirmed 59 Article III judges nominated by Biden: one judge to the Supreme Court, 15 judges for the United States courts of appeals and 43 judges for the United States district courts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


Such an idiotic talking point. You should be embarrassed of yourself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


All right fine, first black female, this is a mile stone, great.

Did you have to pick someone so fucking shitty?

I mean she's qualified, but she fucking sucks dude.  She can't even say what a woman is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such an idiotic talking point. You should be embarrassed of yourself.


Translation:  Oh, shit.  Yoh're right.  I'm a fucking hypocrite.  Imma insult you and run.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Good.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


Demscum have no class.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Superbadbrutha said:


> You are showing who the racist is.


You


----------



## DigitalDrifter

And of course it's ALL about race, and has absolutely nothing to do with ideological differences.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Wormy disrespectful magaturd douchebag senators gonna disrespect. And that's why they get no respect in kind. Fuck em.


Fuck you.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Ralph Norton said:


> I have no problem with any of the questioning but, as for the walk out, it was petty and classless.


Not as classless as the demscum have been.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flopper said:


> This should not be surprising.  It is just another sign of the decline of America as each side sticks to their politics unable to come together on anything.  What chance is their for any meaningful improvements in immigration, healthcare, Social Security, Medicare, drugs, or crime.
> 
> View attachment 627898



The only thing the two sides agree on is spending more money than we have.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Superbadbrutha said:


> Damn your respect, she is on the highest court in the land.  She doesn't need your stinking respect.


Good, she doesn't deserve it.


----------



## JusticeHammer

meaner gene said:


> Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.


Still lying. Demscum are idiots.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Golfing Gator said:


> The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her.
> 
> The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.
> 
> Give it a try!



She'll likely be part of the Sotomayor-Kagan tag team, and never rule the GOP way on anything.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Superbadbrutha said:


> You don't ever like the politics of black folks unless they are a boot licker like Ben Carson, Herman Cain, Alan Keyes, etc. and you turn on those clowns as well if it looks as though they might win something.  Republicans are always talking about I would vote for a black man.  Funny how that changes once you get into the voting booth.


Carson, Cain, and Keyes are all smarter than you idiots.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DigitalDrifter said:


> She'll likely be part of the Sotomayor-Kagan tag team, and never rule the GOP way on anything.



Time will tell.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> Carson, Cain, and Keyes are all smarter than you idiots.



Alan Keys is not smarter than my cat.

I still remember when the GOP drafted him to run against Obama for the Illinois Senate.    I am not sure he had ever even been to the state prior to that.   He got fucking crushed, even most of the staunch Red counties did not vote for him.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Superbadbrutha said:


> They probably are, they just are not as open with it.


with them its all behind your back.....republicans tell you to your face what they think of you,democrats tell you what you want to hear,when you walk out of the room the conversation changes.....


----------



## JusticeHammer

Superbadbrutha said:


> Because I was showing how racist you right wing, republican POS truly are.  fucking moron.


And still better than your racist ass.


----------



## Failzero

meaner gene said:


> Biden said "clean", as in clean cut, clean shaven.  Obama didn't sport a Lebron James beard, or an afro.


You mean an ISIL / ISIS beard ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> The only thing the two sides agree on is spending more money than we have.


Or just not paying for stuff. We have the money.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or just not paying for stuff. We have the money.



not to pay for everything we spend money on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Harry Dresden said:


> with them its all behind your back.....republicans tell you to your face what they think of you,democrats tell you what you want to hear,when you walk out of the room the conversation changes.....


Hahahahaha

What a bunch of crap. Now go worship another person for a few years and throw him under the bus the moment the orange slob turns on him.


----------



## justoffal

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Republicans did fucking what?
Showed disrespect???
WTF???? What the hell do they call what they did to kavanaugh?
Holy shit man!


----------



## TheParser

Yes.

It is important to be hypocritical.

Those Republican Senators should have smiled and applauded and commented how wonderful that the Court finally has a Justice of her background.

It makes everyone feel good and creates harmony, real or not.

I realize that the GOP can never forgive the Dems for how they treated Judge K. during his confirmation hearing.

But the GOP should show that they are more mature than the Dems.

And hopefully the voters will reward the GOP come November.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

justoffal said:


> Republicans did fucking what?
> Showed disrespect???
> WTF???? What the hell do they call what they did to kavanaugh?
> Holy shit man!


Such a dumb talking point. Notice Barrett and Gorsuch did not have the same problem.


----------



## theHawk

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Hopefully it becomes a societal norm, to stand up, turn your back on, and walk out on groomers and the like.


----------



## 22lcidw

Golfing Gator said:


> Time will tell.


Times up!


----------



## justoffal

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such a dumb talking point. Notice Barrett and Gorsuch did not have the same problem.


Not dumb at all...
Quite Accurate actually..
I ask again if the have a standard for such things 
What do they call the six weeks of total Bullshit they pulled during the Kavanaugh hearings and confirmation?  

I would expect sitting justices to be decent and proper....no surprise there.

Jo


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Lastamender said:


> So you think not being respected is a good thing? Does that apply to everyone or just her?


If you rednecks don't respect her is it going to remove her from the bench?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Puma Punku said:


> "Congratulations ! You got the position. Of course we excluded 95% of all other candidates, but hey don't think about that. Just be happy you won. Your accomplishment is a historical event. It proves that a Black female can rise to the top...but only because we excluded 95% of the other people. You must be so proud of yourself!"....   Now how in the hell is this not insulting to the judge.


I wonder how many other folks were qualified when only white men were being put on the SC.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Stashman said:


> I don't know if I'm your age or not. Today is my b day and I'm 58. I too remember seeing racism. The news would show us images of the KKK in full regalia marching through D.C. and other city's. I saw reports on television of blacks being dragged behind pickup trucks, blacks being beaten etc...
> I don't see that today do you? With the left controlling the media(almost all of it) if all the racism was taking place it would be shown to us over and over again because that's the side that pushes it. Show me all the racism you say exist in a country that has elected a black man President twiced and currently has a black VP. If racism is systemic which you seem to think it is than you should be able to show it to me.


When can start with the Justice System.


----------



## Hossfly

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

JusticeHammer said:


> Fuck you.


Nah. Only my wife gets that honor. Sorry.


----------



## justoffal

Superbadbrutha said:


> I wonder how many other folks were qualified when only white men were being put on the SC.


Well since this pick was basically nearly 100% based on skin color I guess we'll never know. The worst thing Biden could have done to her is to indicate ahead of time that he was only going to select a black woman. His penchant for making spectacularly destructive statements knows absolutely no boundaries. A husband might as well tell his wife that sex with the hooker was absolutely the most spectacular and mind-blowing sex of his life but it doesn't really mean anything because she's the one he loves.

Jo


----------



## Lastamender

Superbadbrutha said:


> If you rednecks don't respect her is it going to remove her from the bench?


No. Rhetorical question, right?


----------



## Puma Punku

justoffal..  Your post #240 is a hoot. However,  I do not believe that this pick was basically nearly 100% based on skin color. Far more important qualifications were also at play. The powers that put her into power are confident that she will pull her power when her powers are needed.


----------



## Golfing Gator

22lcidw said:


> Times up!



has not even started yet.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Now go worship another person for a few years and throw him under the bus the moment the orange slob turns on him.


you cant see that because you are one the asswipes.....


----------



## WEATHER53

Ok she’s in and I can accept the reality of outcomes
Next is the first big moment. I hope it’s better than Obama’s which was embarking on the international apology tour.  I fear we will see things from her  offering criminals as being victims of society and needing  leniency


----------



## Canon Shooter

Hossfly said:


>



And that does nothing to negate my point, thanks...


----------



## Hossfly

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny to see libs whining about how Jackson was treated when you consider how the democrats treated Kavanagh...


About Kavanagh--The Dems still want him impeached.









						Home - The Beltway Report
					

Trusted Opinion




					thebeltwayreport.com


----------



## struth

WEATHER53 said:


> We knew it would not be long before the “he never said that…you heard the words wrong” was rolled out


quote him then


----------



## struth

meaner gene said:


> Are you admitting to another Trump campaign promise he FAILED AT?


no actually…he won.  Read the caselaw


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


You're right, she should have been treated like Clarence Thomas, Amy Barrett, and Brett Cavanaugh.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Desert Texan said:


> You're right, she should have been treated like Clarence Thomas, Amy Barrett, and Brett Cavanaugh.



Did the Dems walk out of the chamber after the votes for ACB and Kav?


----------



## jknowgood

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


She is easy on pedophiles, a disgrace to our country.


----------



## jknowgood

Golfing Gator said:


> Did the Dems walk out of the chamber after the votes for ACB and Kav?


No, they just tried to destroy their lives.


----------



## Golfing Gator

jknowgood said:


> No, they just tried to destroy their lives.



Kav for sure.  That was just flat out wrong.  Not so much with ACB.


----------



## BlackSand

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


.

Your pissing and whining is pathetic ... You just wanted them to stand there and clap ... What a virtue signaling sissy.
If they voted against her confirmation, why the hell would they stick around for a Standing Ovation?

You just keep proving that your bullshit is nothing more than theater ...   
.​


----------



## Golfing Gator

BlackSand said:


> If they voted against her confirmation, why the hell would they stick around for a Standing Ovation?



I do not know, I guess the same reason they did so for every other nominee whether they voted for confirmation or not


----------



## BlackSand

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not know, I guess the same reason they did so for every other nominee whether they voted for confirmation or not


.

So, in other words , you are going to pretend you know who they stood for regardless their vote in the past.

Then you are going to additionally devalue the idea anyone would stand for anyone as a matter of merit ...
Because you think they all should have stood there for no other reason than to play along with the actors on the stage.

Damn you people are pathetic ...  

.​


----------



## Golfing Gator

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> So, in other words , you are going to pretend you know who they stood for regardless their vote.
> 
> Then you are going to additionally devalue the idea anyone would stand for anyone as a matter of merit ...
> Because you think they all should have stood there for no other reason than to play along with the actors on the stage.
> 
> Damn you people are pathetic ...
> 
> .​



Basic common courtesy.  Perhaps you read about it or something since you lack any semblance of it


----------



## BlackSand

Golfing Gator said:


> Basic common courtesy.  Perhaps you read about it or something since you lack any semblance of it


.

Sweetie ... I have never been fond of the Assclowns in the Shitshow on Capitol Hill ... And don't hide it.
If you need to play along with the bullshit to feel better about yourself ... That is not my problem ... 

.​


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> Did the Dems walk out of the chamber after the votes for ACB and Kav?


No, they acted much worse. Dem's are scum.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> Basic common courtesy.  Perhaps you read about it or something since you lack any semblance of it


Dem's lack anything close to common courtesy. Scum all of them.


----------



## Snouter

Excellent essay on the topic of that retard who just got appointed to the Supreme Court in an effort to undermine undermine the US government even further so it is biased against Whitey. 



> The confirmation of Ketanji Brown Jackson to Supreme Court is only historic in the sense that she is an illegitimate justice, nominated by an illegitimate occupant of the White House, and a nomination in violation of U.S. law prohibiting hiring people on the basis of race and gender. She is also a Groomer, friendly to pedophiles and child pornographers, and placed on the Court to normalize that behavior....











						LAWRENCE SELLIN: The Second American Civil War is Underway
					

Guest post by Lawrence Sellin The confirmation of Ketanji Brown Jackson to Supreme Court is only historic in the sense that she is an illegitimate justice, nominated by an illegitimate occupant of the White House, and a nomination in violation of U.S. law prohibiting hiring people on the basis...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Golfing Gator said:


> Did the Dems walk out of the chamber after the votes for ACB and Kav?


 I don't remember and don't particularly care.  Nothing can justify their behavior during the hearings or the things they've said about those individuals since.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Golfing Gator said:


> Basic common courtesy.  Perhaps you read about it or something since you lack any semblance of it


Democrats gave up any pretense of basic common courtesy a couple of decades ago.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> Dem's lack anything close to common courtesy. Scum all of them.



And now the Repubs are exactly like them.

Congrats, you should be so very proud of your beloved party


----------



## JusticeHammer

Golfing Gator said:


> And now the Repubs are exactly like them.
> 
> Congrats, you should be so very proud of your beloved party


Doubt that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JusticeHammer said:


> Doubt that.



Do you see anything that comes close to common courtesy from the Repubs on this forum or forum  the ones in national office?


----------



## HenryBHough

meaner gene said:


> Actually Biden never said he would exclude, like you claim.  His preference was a preference, not an absolute criteria.
> 
> Remember, Biden put more judges on the federal bench in his first year than Trump did.   He knows who;s on the warm-up deck.


What flavour WAS thjat Kool-Aid?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.



It's funny seeing a dipshit lib like yourself bitch about "respect" when dipshits like you applauded when Pelosi tore up Trump's State of The Union Speech on national television.

So, yeah, fuck you...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny seeing a dipshit lib like yourself bitch about "respect" when dipshits like you applauded when Pelosi tore up Trump's State of The Union Speech on national television.
> 
> So, yeah, fuck you...


Suck yourself fuck boy, a POS like Trump doesn't deserve any respect.  You cocksuckas attack anyone who doesn't fall at the alter of Trump.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Suck yourself fuck boy, a POS like Trump doesn't deserve any respect.  You cocksuckas attack anyone who doesn't fall at the alter of Trump.



LOLOL!!!

Whiny little negro...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Canon Shooter said:


> LOLOL!!!
> 
> Whiny little negro...


This was you and the racist when Pres. Obama got elected.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> This was you and the racist when Pres. Obama got elected.
> 
> View attachment 635025



Hardly, Sambo. I was disappointed, sure, but not because he was black, but because I knew he'd be a shitty President.

And you know what? He was...


----------



## toobfreak

Superbadbrutha said:


> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.



There is nothing historic about it.  There is nothing new about a woman serving on the court nor is there anything new about black people serving there!  What next, America's first tall black woman?  America's first handicapped black woman?  Then what is the next milestone:  America's first tall black transgender woman?

Get a grip on yourself, quit being such a racist.  The Supreme Court is serious stuff and not meant to be a trophy shelf for fake, feel-good "social milestones."  A person there should represent the absolute most QUALIFIED whomever that ends up being and one thing is sure:  Jackson was NOT the best qualified, not by a mile, since admittedly, Biden didn't even select her for her legal acumen, but for the color of her skin and her gender.  She was placed there for exactly the reason the Founders did NOT want:  because she will ignore the legal meaning of laws as written to reinterpret them for the purpose of radical social re-engineering.

The only shame the GOP bear is in letting her get onto the court.

I can't wait to see the horrible legal opinions this woman writes (did I get her gender right?  Because I'm not a biologist), especially when it comes to female matters as she can't even say what a woman is.  Sheesh.


----------



## toobfreak

Superbadbrutha said:


> Suck yourself fuck boy, a POS like Trump doesn't deserve any respect.



AND THERE IT IS.  More bigotry.  After opening with an OP waxing poetic how Ketanji Jackson was due respect just for getting to the bench (for the most specious reasons), here you are refusing that very same respect for a businessman who made it to the WH as president on his first venture into politics!


----------



## Polishprince

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.



When the first black fellow, Clarence Thomas, was confirmed, did the D's applaud the Jackie Robinson of the Supreme Court?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Stashman said:


> Seems to me you that you support any black regardless of what they do. Pathetic! Pretty much makes you a racist doesn't it?



He supports any black, regardless of what they do, unless the black person becomes successful doing something other than thug-rap bullshit or sports. Then he's an Uncle Tom...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Polishprince said:


> When the first black fellow, Clarence Thomas, was confirmed, did the D's applaud the Jackie Robinson of the Supreme Court?


Yea they were in his corner until they found out he was a boot licking Tom.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Superbadbrutha said:


> Republicans walked out of the Senate chamber during a standing ovation as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice in US history.
> 
> Video footage showed several Republican senators leaving their seats and heading to the exits as applause erupted in the chamber after the Senate voted 53-47 to confirm her to the Supreme Court on Thursday.
> 
> The one Republican senator filmed joining the applause as colleagues filed past was Sen. Mitt Romney of Utah, who was one of only three moderate Republicans who voted to confirm Joe Biden's nominee. The others were Sen. Lisa Murkowski of Alaska and Sen. Susan Collins of Maine.
> 
> CNN's chief political correspondent, Julia Borger, said that Republicans had shown "disrespect" toward Jackson, and singled out Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky, who she said had been late for the vote, and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who said he had not been admitted to the Senate chamber because he wasn't wearing a tie and had to cast his "no" vote from the cloakroom instead.
> 
> "Whether you agree with the outcome or not, you need to pay this woman the respect that she is due. And you need to do that for any Supreme Court nominee," Borger said.
> 
> Jackson's confirmation hearings were a grueling process, with the US appeals court judge at times subjected to questioning and accusations by Republicans that legal experts have denounced as unfair and misleading.
> 
> During the confirmation, Sen. Josh Hawley misleadingly claimed she had been lenient toward offenders guilty of child-sexual-abuse-image offences, in a line of attack criticized by the White House as a dog whistle to the far-right QAnon movement.
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton baselessly claimed that she would have defended Nazi war criminals, falsely saying that she had chosen to defend Guantanamo Bay inmates while neglecting to mention the cases were assigned to her when she was a public defender.
> 
> In a sign of the deep partisan divisions in the Senate, the vote to advance Jackson's confirmation in the Senate Judiciary Committee was deadlocked, with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer having to use a special procedure to advance the process to a full Senate vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows Republicans walking out of the Senate chamber as Ketanji Brown Jackson was confirmed as the first Black female Supreme Court justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Old Party, the party of inclusions.  WAFJ.
> 
> This is a prime example why black folks don't support this party.
> 
> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Maybe you should go back in time and Research how your boy BRANDON treated  BLACK CONSERVATIVE CLARENCE THOMAS along with all the other DEMOCRATS. Judge Thomas referred to their “.cross examination “ as a MODERN DAY LYNCHING.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Canon Shooter said:


> He supports any black, regardless of what they do, unless the black person becomes successful doing something other than thug-rap bullshit or sports. Then he's an Uncle Tom...


Keep telling yourself that pool boy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Maybe you should go back in time and Research how your boy BRANDON treated  BLACK CONSERVATIVE CLARENCE THOMAS along with all the other DEMOCRATS. Judge Thomas referred to their “.cross examination “ as a MODERN DAY LYNCHING.


I checked out how Thomas treated his own family, when he bad mouthed his own sister Emma Lou in front of a group of white conservatives.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

meaner gene said:


> Kavanaugh loved his beer, and attacked women while drunk.


Proof, please. Forgot, there isn’t any


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Superbadbrutha said:


> I checked out how Thomas treated his own family, when he bad mouthed his own sister Emma Lou in front of a group of white conservatives.


Why did he do it?
 Is that the reason Dems hated him?
 Why do DEMOCRATS hate ANY Black Conservative??

 It was years ago but Ted Kennedy KILLED someone and there was NO condemnation


----------



## Magnus

TNHarley said:


> She will have a problem getting respect. She can blame biden and his divisive, racist and sexist comment.


Yeah, it is hard to be respected when there are accusations of sexual harassment and rape charges levied against you. People like that deserve no respect and.... oh wait... you are talking about Ketanji Jackson who had no such charges against her? 

No worries. She will be fine. I would worry more about people respecting the other two Conservative justices who _*did*_ have those charges against them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why did he do it?
> Is that the reason Dems hated him?
> Why do DEMOCRATS hate ANY Black Conservative??
> 
> It was years ago but Ted Kennedy KILLED someone and there was NO condemnation


You explain it too me, why would a black man get in front of a group of white folks and attack his own black family.


----------



## Polishprince

Superbadbrutha said:


> You explain it too me, why would a black man get in front of a group of white folks and attack his own black family.



Mary Trump, the President's niece attacks her family but is PRAISED by leftards who buy her bullshit books.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Keep telling yourself that pool boy.



Well, then prove me wrong, Buckwheat:

My CFO is a black man. From what I've been told he's worked hard his whole life and, judging by the work ethic I've seen from him since I first hired him 15 years ago, I have no reason to doubt that. 

He lives in a beautiful home in a gated community in St. Johns, Florida with his beautiful wife and his two children. He drives a gorgeous Mercedes-Benz AMG and owns a stunning 50' yacht (we went out on it yesterday). His kids go to one of the top schools in all of northeast Florida. He's an accomplished jazz guitarist and pianist. He and his wife regularly entertain, and are frequent guests at the homes of others. He and his family go skiing every year in either Vermont or Colorado. His suits cost more than your education, and he wears an IWC Portuguese wristwatch. The guy must own a dozen pairs of cowboy boots. He has a second home in Key West. 

The level of disdain you hold for him must be off the charts...


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Polishprince said:


> Mary Trump, the President's niece attacks her family but is PRAISED by leftards who buy her bullshit books.


Take it up with the Leftards.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, then prove me wrong, Buckwheat:
> 
> My CFO is a black man. From what I've been told he's worked hard his whole life and, judging by the work ethic I've seen from him since I first hired him 15 years ago, I have no reason to doubt that.
Click to expand...

Since you first hired him.  






That's funny a racist POS claiming he hired a black man as CFO.


Canon Shooter said:


> He lives in a beautiful home in a gated community in St. Johns, Florida with his beautiful wife and his two children. He drives a gorgeous Mercedes-Benz AMG and owns a stunning 50' yacht (we went out on it yesterday). His kids go to one of the top schools in all of northeast Florida. He's an accomplished jazz guitarist and pianist. He and his wife regularly entertain, and are frequent guests at the homes of others. He and his family go skiing every year in either Vermont or Colorado. His suits cost more than your education, and he wears an IWC Portuguese wristwatch. The guy must own a dozen pairs of cowboy boots. He has a second home in Key West.
> 
> The level of disdain you hold for him must be off the charts...
Click to expand...

Level of disdain for him?  Why would I have disdain for a successful black man that I don't even know exist.  Oh that's right you told the story so I am suppose to believe it.  Man if you don't go somewhere with that bullshit.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Since you first hired him.



Yup; right about 15 years ago...



Superbadbrutha said:


> That's funny a racist POS claiming he hired a black man as CFO.


I never said I hired him as my CFO, so stop lying.

Oh, that's right, that's all you know how to do...



Superbadbrutha said:


> Level of disdain for him?  Why would I have disdain for a successful black man that I don't even know exist.



Because he's successful, and he achieved that success working for a white guy. The truth is your jealous because you lack any measurable work ethic and, instead, expect whites to give you what you want instead of working for it.

You're nothing but a lazy-ass porch monkey...




Superbadbrutha said:


> Oh that's right you told the story so I am suppose to believe it.  Man if you don't go somewhere with that bullshit.



You hate him so much you won't even acknowledge that it's possible. Truth is, Mike's been a dear friend for a long time. He's a friend who happens to be black, and I'm a friend of his who happens to be white. Negroes like you, though, separate them into "black friends" and "white friends" (as if you might ever have one of _those_) because your sorry negro ass needs to perpetuate the racial divide so you can whine about it and therefore feel as though you might matter...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Superbadbrutha said:


> You explain it too me, why would a black man get in front of a group of white folks and attack his own black family.


Why do you make his criticism about race? Please tell us why DEMOCRATS HATE Black Conservatives


----------



## Superbadbrutha

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why do you make his criticism about race? Please tell us why DEMOCRATS HATE Black Conservatives


Did he criticize someone white?  Black Conservatives hate themselves.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Superbadbrutha said:


> Did he criticize someone white?  Black Conservatives hate themselves.


Please tell us why Black Conservatives hate themselves. This should b good


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Magnus said:


> Yeah, it is hard to be respected when there are accusations of sexual harassment and rape charges levied against you. People like that deserve no respect and.... oh wait... you are talking about Ketanji Jackson who had no such charges against her?
> 
> No worries. She will be fine. I would worry more about people respecting the other two Conservative justices who _*did*_ have those charges against them.


Jackson will forever be known as Kiddie Porn Ketanji.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

EvilCat Breath said:


> Jackson will forever be known as Kiddie Porn Ketanji.


Only to racist trash trying to smear her name.  Which would be you Tipsyhag.


----------



## Magnus

EvilCat Breath said:


> Jackson will forever be known as Kiddie Porn Ketanji.


Sure by retards like you. Meanwhile, she is in the SC. Biden is in the WH and your orange douche bag is sitting whining in FL. Thanks, for playing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Magnus said:


> Sure by retards like you. Meanwhile, she is in the SC. Biden is in the WH and your orange douche bag is sitting whining in FL. Thanks, for playing.


With any luck her diabetes will kill her off early.


----------



## Magnus

EvilCat Breath said:


> With any luck her diabetes will kill her off early.


How very "Christian" of you. Well, you do follow the orange douche bag, so no surprise there.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Magnus said:


> How very "Christian" of you. Well, you do follow the orange douche bag, so no surprise there.


Christian?   Where did you get that from?   Never mind.  You made it up.  That's what democrats do.


----------



## Magnus

EvilCat Breath said:


> Christian?   Where did you get that from?   Never mind.  You made it up.  That's what democrats do.


It's in quotes. Learn to read. Never mind. You are a Rump follower. You don't know how to read.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Golfing Gator said:


> The MAGA crowd will never respect her even if she rules in their favor 90% of the time.  The Dems already respect her.
> 
> The rest of us will wait and see how she rules before judging her.
> 
> Give it a try!


How about we don't respect that far Left C*nt like you do.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Magnus said:


> It's in quotes. Learn to read. Never mind. You are a Rump follower. You don't know how to read.


President Donald John Trump (get it right) was 10,000 times the leader that fuckface Brandon will never be.


----------



## Magnus

GMCGeneral said:


> President Donald John Trump (get it right) was 10,000 times the leader that fuckface Brandon will never be.


Sure, that's why he is sitting in FL whining while Biden is in the White House, WINNING!! It sucks to be trumptards, no?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Magnus said:


> It's in quotes. Learn to read. Never mind. You are a Rump follower. You don't know how to read.


Learn to understand.  Wherever did you get the idea I was Christian or is Christian the worst insult you can think of?


----------



## Esdraelon

Superbadbrutha said:


> Whether you agree with her or not, this is a historic moment in this country's history and these cowards get up and walk out.


Oh, there's LOTS of history being made these days.  For those whose first and constant reaction to ANY topic or story *isn't* race, the Kavanaugh lynching set the bar a lot lower and whining about it now just makes you look weak.


----------



## Esdraelon

Golfing Gator said:


> Sitting and ruling on the SCOTUS is very different than any other court and very often the Justices do not always follow their old patterns


The judges appointed by democrats in the modern era almost NEVER deviate from a party-block vote.  My memory isn't the best but I can't remember one in the last decade.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Esdraelon said:


> Oh, there's LOTS of history being made these days.  For those whose first and constant reaction to ANY topic or story *isn't* race, the Kavanaugh lynching set the bar a lot lower and whining about it now just makes you look weak.


Kavanaugh lynching?  What a crock of shit, Kavanaugh hasn't dealt with nothing in his life like what Mrs. Jackson has had to endure.


----------



## Magnus

EvilCat Breath said:


> Learn to understand.  Wherever did you get the idea I was Christian or is Christian the worst insult you can think of?


You are also a retard. Happy?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Magnus said:


> You are also a retard. Happy?


You are a democrat.  With everything it means.


----------

